# The iPhone iOS4 thread



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

With the general release of iOS4 for the iPhone tomorrow thought we could have a thread for comments, queries and tips etc

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

lol, the thing about iphone OS' is that they just work and they're simple to use  I'd hope there is no need for a thread :lol:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Obvious advice, but if you're currently jailbroken on 3.x, don't upgrade until the iOS4 JB has officially been provided.

No mention on the Spirit / BlackRa1n websites yet.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I put the GM version of iOS4 on my 3G a couple of days ago and I'm quite liking it.

I then made the mistake of JB'ing it and enabling wallpapers and multitasking (which isn't going to be available on the 3G) and have found out why Apple have made the restriction of those features on the 3G, lol! I couldn't even answer a call as I'd used up all the resources with apps open in the background.

I'm not sure if it will be this way on the 3GS or the 4, but there seems no way to close an app without it closing to a multitaking state. So you end up with your memory getting fuller and fuller with every app you open and then close staying "open" in the background. You then have to open up the multitask bar, hold your finger down on one of the apps in there and then close them one by one, which is very faffy indeed.

Anyway, I'm just about to flash mine back to a non JB version of iOS4 ready for tomorrow, just to make sure the official upgrade goes ok.

Roll on Thursday!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Nick,

There is an update to the jailbreak where you can actually choose if you want the wallpapers/multitasking or not...

It's a shame it doesn't work on the 3GS yet otherwise I would install it too.

Definitely roll on Thursday, my iphone4 is being delivered and I'm working from home so no chance of missing it!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that mate. But I've currently got no need for the JB on iOS4 so there's no point in redoing it without those options ticked.

The ONLY feature I'm missing now is a notification page or new homescreen which LockInfo will provide once everything is working. Winterboard won't run, anything depending on MobileSubstrate won't run in fact, so most JB stuff is still broken.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Luckily I don't depend on mobile substrate. I jailbreak primerily for myfi and that's all... I hope it works on the iPhone 4 otherwise I'm gonna have to install iTunes to my work pc and that won't go down well at all!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

amiTT said:


> Luckily I don't depend on mobile substrate. I jailbreak primerily for myfi and that's all... I hope it works on the iPhone 4 otherwise I'm gonna have to install iTunes to my work pc and that won't go down well at all!


Is that MyFi or MyWi, I only ask as MyWi is on a current known 'not working' list...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So will the new O/S pop up as available in iTunes today??

Anyone know if the new O/S has any improvement to battery life on a 3GS


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> So will the new O/S pop up as available in iTunes today??
> 
> Anyone know if the new O/S has any improvement to battery life on a 3GS


Should pop up early evening today as the US wakes up 

As for battery life I'm not sure.


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

yep evening today hopefully, 5pm or 6pm, released at 9am or 10am PCT which is 8 hours behind us


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Nem said:


> Is that MyFi or MyWi, I only ask as MyWi is on a current known 'not working' list...


MyWi! Sorry keep gettin them mixed up! Aaah damn it! OK well im just going to have to get iTunes installed on thursday or the company will have to give me a 3G card... Up to them I guess!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

amiTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Is that MyFi or MyWi, I only ask as MyWi is on a current known 'not working' list...
> ...


List of apps with ios4 status:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key= ... true&gid=1

Nick


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

its now available for download if anyone is interested. I have downloaded it for my 3GS but will not be installing until a jailbreak has been released...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Installing it now, exciting stuff!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Downloading & installing it now.

Appears to be FOC, but i'm sure the upgrade to O/S 3.0 was a cost upgrade. Hey ho, will see if it's any better in about 10mins when it's finished.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Taking ages! 3.0 was free for iPhone, but about £5-£10 for the touch. Free for both this time.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Smeds said:


> Taking ages! 3.0 was free for iPhone, but about £5-£10 for the touch. Free for both this time.


Took me about 25 mins to download and install.look ok to me on first look.


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

installed it on my 3gs, just had a quick play, like it alot 

Really glad they gave us folders, have around 20 games so its nice being able to put them in folders to save space.
I think the limit is 12 apps to a folder but that's still miles better than having to flick through lots of screens.

Multitasking, not really tried this much, but double clicking to view the apps open is a nice touch

I like having the background picture for the lock sceen and the newer picture for the home screens.

Mail in one place is nice feature too !

Only tried a few apps so far, no crashes as yet

Overall it seems a bit quicker, not sure if its because I have less screens, but very good update


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

It is really slow to download for anybody else?

Itunes got about 60% of the way through and then crashed! :evil: Only took 45 mins to download that, and yet it's suppose to take an hour to install on the phone! 

Blooming Sky Broadband! Might as well revert to dial up and current download rate!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaghh, server timed out 3 times now!!!!!!!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaghh, server timed out 3 times now!!!!!!!


OK not only me then.

I guess the apple servers must be getting hammered.

Though can't see it being any different on Thursday when the new one comes out.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

sandhua1978 said:


> Though can't see it being any different on Thursday when the new one comes out.


They've probably released it early to ease the pressure on Thursday.


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

I must have been lucky, had to download a 600mb update for mac os and itunes 9.2

Then had to download 25mb for the iphone 4 update. Did it around 6pm this evening.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ok all done now, now to sus out the new stuff

sorted the double tap for the multi tasking but can i add more apps to the taskbar?
can't sus out how to create folders yet :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> ok all done now, now to sus out the new stuff
> 
> sorted the double tap for the multi tasking but can i add more apps to the taskbar?
> can't sus out how to create folders yet :?


To make folder just drag them on top of each other, so if you have game drag one over the other it will make a games folder


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive downloaded it and O2 tell me to change my settings in APN and MMS for picture messages. Ive done that but its not working !! . I will have to get my i4 on thursday and sort it !!


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I'm just gong to wait untill Thursday to try and get to an o2 store to get the i4!! I want new hardware and software together lol makes it almost an all new phone that way


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

For those upgrading on a 3G, here's what functionality's missing;

Multitasking.
Screen lock.
Home screen wallpaper.
Bluetooth Keyboard support.


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

Over 100 features in the new update

http://www.ismashphone.com/2010/06/the- ... rough.html

Will test out the IPOD out feature on the way home 

Birthday calendar looks pretty cool too, my memory is like a goldfish,

Resize pics for emailing nice addition too


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> For those upgrading on a 3G, here's what functionality's missing;
> 
> Multitasking.
> Screen lock.
> ...


You forgot to mention the lack of speed...

My 3G now feels like it struggling to do anything.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Whats the screen lock feature? also it's a shame you can't add multiple photos to a single e-mail :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > For those upgrading on a 3G, here's what functionality's missing;
> ...


So that's two outdated models you have then :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nick, Hugh Sculley will be round shortly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

for those with only a 3g, it seems pointless, as apart from puting apps in a folder it doesnt seem to do anything, apart from make it a bit slower if anything. so either smash it up, get a 3gs on insurance, or wait for someone to come out with a decent deal on an Iphone4


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> Nick, Hugh Sculley will be round shortly :lol: :lol: :lol:


For the car or the phone ??


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Would be OK if the download was quicker, started about 1/2 an hour ago, it's now showing 3hours to go :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

fishface said:


> Would be OK if the download was quicker, started about 1/2 an hour ago, it's now showing 3hours to go :x


Started mine 3 hours ago....and it's still saying 3 hours to go 

Then again, my broadband speed is absolute pants so not entirely surprising!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

that happened to me last night, restarted twice and the time dropped to about 25 mins  after having it now for 24hrs I'm liking the folders not used the multitasking much nor will I, I would think. Would have liked the option to locate the few apps I have on the first page to be arranged down the side like a PC desktop but other than that for a free upgrade it's ok so far


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally finished - 5 hours after it started!

Liking the look of it so far. Need to play some more....tomorrow!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Did all three phones in less than 3/4 of an hour perks of having a MAC I suppoose


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

edp33 said:


> Over 100 features in the new update
> 
> http://www.ismashphone.com/2010/06/the- ... rough.html
> 
> ...


I like the Birthday calendar but you can't set reminders for them AFAICS


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's in iOS 5, with additional adverts served daily from iAd, and only £700 to you me old mukka.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well, having had iOS4 for a few days now on my old 3G, I can categorically say that it's turned it into a complete dog. Sluggish and slow is an understatement.

Can't wait to get my iPhone 4 now.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Well, having had iOS4 for a few days now on my old 3G, I can categorically say that it's turned it into a complete dog. Sluggish and slow is an understatement.
> 
> Can't wait to get my iPhone 4 now.


Brilliant, eh? :lol:

But the iPhone 4 has reception issues and the unscratchable glass will scratch.

Roll back your 3G to v3.x and stick with that. :lol:


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

I downloaded this the moment it came out. Was done and dusted in about half an hour!

I love it!!

For the person who asked about screen lock double tap the home button to get the multitasking bar up and slide it off to the right so you have ipod controls. The icon on the left locks the screen orientation!

I've also noticed the camera shutter is so much faster!

Sure there's many more things i haven't figured out just yet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Daz8n said:


> I downloaded this the moment it came out. Was done and dusted in about half an hour!
> 
> I love it!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I noticed that with the camera - very fast.

Thought I'd dropped a clanger the other day when I started putting everything in folders and thought I'd not get on with it but now find it brilliant. Gone down from 7 screens to just 2 - and one of them is blank just so I can see my wallpaper!

Very impressed with it.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anyone noticed the lack of resolution on the pictures stored in the albums ?
When i go into photos all the thumb nails look crystal clear but when i open a photo so it shows full screen it seems to be a lot less clear and slightly distorted !! Ive only noticed this since ive uped the software !! 
Anyone else ? :?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive also just noticed that all my photos have doubled up so when i scroll through them i get a grainy image and then a crystal clear image of the same photo !!! :? WTF is all that about !!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That sounds a bit odd. I've not had any problems, but, I set it up as a new phone and started fresh rather than restoring a backup from my 3G.

I've just found out that if you are on a call and you get a 10% battery left it now makes a noise to indicate it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine now seems to crash or freeze after virtually every call :x

Mind you I think that's a phone issue rather than OS4, or a combination of the two. damn thing crashes several times a day now. Just need to find some time to get into town to replace it.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Strange , my 3GS has had really bad reception problems since the new phone came out , coincidence :?

Mark


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

The knack is the way you hold it ! instead of holding it in your hand try pressing it against your ear !! it does work.
Apple are bringing out a new hands free holder a bit like this one .

Or you could use a bluetooth headset . :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Strange , my 3GS has had really bad reception problems since the new phone came out , coincidence :?
> 
> Mark


Voda seems to be fine mate on my 3GS


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

guessing people may know this  just found out double tapping the button on lock screen starts iPod


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

had no issues with my 3G running iOS4. Might be a tad slower, but battery life is WAAAAY better and I like having all my inboxes in the same screen.

Still, it runs a million times better on the iPhone 4, but then, thats the same as any new OS. Always runs better on the latest hardware...


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> guessing people may know this  just found out double tapping the button on lock screen starts iPod


Its did this on the old software as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been covered, but my wife has just got an iPhone 4 (neither of us have owned an iPhone of any sort previously) so I am sniffing around for recommendations for useful, interesting or amusing apps. I.e., what do your WAGs like?

We have an inquisitive 8 month old son so I reckon she would like some good quality baby-related apps.

I think an internet radio app would be good and a friend has recommended OOtunes.

There's thousands out there so I'm just looking for some pointers. Forget puerile stuff like the beer glass and lightsabre apps please!

TomTom no thanks as I have that on my HTC so I reckon one per household is enough.

Doug


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Radiobox is an excellent internet radio app 

For your wife there's an OK! magazine app & E! - as in the entertainment channel from Sky 8)

DoodleJump is a fave for the kids - although not perhaps for an 8 month old! :wink: That's 59p from the app store

Flixster for cinema listings
Traffic Info - for the obvious - any traffic jams appear on there.
AccuWeather - this seems very accurate, give you 15hour forecast & 15 day one too
Sky+ app is handy if your out & about & have forgotten to record something.
Shazam - for finding out what song your listening to
Vouchercloud - I've just loaded this, but not used it yet. Its supposed to be able to find local eateries & give you offers for them, ie: 2 4 1 meals, or % discounts
Think all are free except for the Doodle Jump one

That's a few to keep you going


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

There was a thread on this a little while ago - lots of useful ones:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=160923

Here are some of my faves at the moment: (Nothing particularly female or child-oriented though)

Useful:
RedLaser - Brilliant barcode scanner that finds cheapest internet prices. 
NTRconnect - Remote control your PCs/MACs - A bit clunky but does the job (eventually)
MultiConvert - Converter for ....well, pretty much everything!
MetOffice - Weather app that's far better than the onboard one

Out and about:
TubeMap - Orange tube map with journey planner and live line/station info
TescoFinder - Finds local Tescos, stores shopping lists, even tells which shelf things are on and has it's own barcode scanner.
TakeMeToMyCar - tells you where you've parked your car and gives directions to get there (You have to log the position 1st)

Social & Comms:
Facebook
What'sApp - chat app - saves on texts if you have a limit
Skype

Entertainment:
TVCatchup - 36 live TV channels - needs WiFi though
Sky+
iBooks - library but you have to buy the books
Wimbledon - excellent app but only a short lifespan now obviously!

Photography:
Photobucket - really quick to upload pics onto Photobucket account ,copy links, etc.
PS Mobile - Photoshop for your mobile - cracking little app

Games, etc:
Angry Birds - addictive must have!!
Waterslide -Barclaycard ad-inspired game
SkiesOfGlory - Flight/dogfight sim
Fluid - Cool/Clever but rather pointless - calming though!

That lot should keep you going! All but a couple of them are free.

Cheers,
NaughTTy (off sick and bored - can you tell?  )


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyones drop a call and dial another random number from contacts, mine seems to have a very sensitive screen
as it goes into mute as well for no reason, not too impressed so far


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

robokn said:


> Does anyones drop a call and dial another random number from contacts, mine seems to have a very sensitive screen as it goes into mute as well for no reason, not too impressed so far


Not seen this myself, but I read a story somewhere about the proximity sensor possibly having issues that would cause it to re-enable the touchscreen even though you still have the phone up to your ear. This could produce the symptoms you're seeing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the recommendations and link guys.

RedLaser and Shazam are two I had heard about that I think might be very good. I'm trying to get her to recognise and identify more popular music. She's up for the challenge so I reckon forking out for the improved version of Shazam is a good way forward.

Thanks for the pointer to the MetOffice app. That looks useful too if it is indeed more accurate that the bundled one. I use AccuWeather on the HTC and found it to be very accurate.

Once I got her up and running last night with album artwork for her MP3 files (1210 songs, about 9 Gb), I downloaded eBay, PayPal, Amazon and Facebook free apps. She didn't want the Wimbledon one. Just as well now Andy Murray is oot.

Regards,

Doug


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Spandex said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyones drop a call and dial another random number from contacts, mine seems to have a very sensitive screen as it goes into mute as well for no reason, not too impressed so far
> ...


I think your right a visit to apple me think, O2 are no F'ing use at all


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Software update on the the way.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10490572.stm


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Today's volte-face response from Jobs is a bit suspicious to me.

Reminds me of the old and unfunny joke:

How many Microsoft programmers does it take to change a light bulb?
None.
They just ask Bill Gates to reset the default state to 'dark'.

How do you solve a problem with an iPhone reception dropping off when you hold it the wrong way? Get Steve jobs to issue a statement saying that they are using a grossly optimistic, non wireless telegraphy industry standard method of calculating the signal strength.

Yes, I saw the video of the guy attempting an upload/download test and the catastrophic effect grip had on the result. I await the 'software patch' with interest and amusement.

Doug


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have a 3G running official software that I just upgraded to the iOS4 software. Since then it runs dog slow. Texting takes ages to catch up and tapping screen icons is followed by a delay as the apps open. Restarting the phone helps temporarily but this is really getting on my t*ts... :?

So I've been thinking of downgrading it back to the previous software but then I thought i may as well jailbreak it too. Apparently there is a bit of Cydia software somewhere that you can install on an iPhone that makes the font size on texts bigger permanently. This alone would be a good enough reason to jailbreak my phone as my eyes are beginning to struggle with the existing font size. 

So several questions really and a request for trusted links please...

How can I revert to the previous software or earlier if required for jailbreaking? Links?

What tool do you recommend for a simple idiot=proof jailbreak with links?

Anyone know what the font software is called and where to download it?

Any other software resources that you recommend once the phone is jailbroken?

Cheers guys, thanks for any assistance. 

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> How can I revert to the previous software or earlier if required for jailbreaking? Links?


Step 1: Download the old iPhone 3G specific OS 3.1.3 ipsw firmware HERE

Step 2: Put your 3G into DFU mode (not recovery mode).

Connect your 3G to your Mac.
Turn iPhone off.
Start iTunes (9.2>)
Hold Power and Home buttons together for 10 seconds or so.
Release Power button but keep holding the Home button until iTunes recognises your 3G

*Important: After doing the above your 3G screen should be completely black (not the connect to iTunes screen), if it's not then you are in Recovery Mode, not DFU mode.
*

Step 4: Click on your phone icon from the sidebar in iTunes. Now press and hold left "alt" (option) button on your Mac on the keyboard and then click on "Restore" (Not "Update" or "Check for Update") button in the iTunes and then release this button. iTunes prompt you to select the location for your downloaded ipsw file. Select that ipsw file and click on "Open".

Step 5: Wait while iTunes installs firmware on your 3G. iTunes may throw 1011, 1013 or 1015 error at you, just ignore them.

Step 6: Exit your 3G from DFU Recovery Mode using RecBoot which you can download HERE. Run RecBoot and click on "Exit Recovery Mode" button.

You should now be back to 3.1.3. The only problem with reverting back to v3 is your backup of iOS4 won't work on it, so you will have to sync from fresh.

As for Jailbreaking, personally I wouldn't bother.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > How can I revert to the previous software or earlier if required for jailbreaking? Links?
> ...


Cheers Kev.  Have you heard anything about this font enlarging software?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


No idea for the 3G sorry - I do know that the 3GS and 4 support the new accessibility menu though, where a double-tap with three fingers instantly zooms in and out 200%. You can also set it to go as much as 500%.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> No idea for the 3G sorry - I do know that the 3GS and 4 support the new accessibility menu though, where a double-tap with three fingers instantly zooms in and out 200%. You can also set it to go as much as 500%.


Well I've just restored the software but the only back-up could not be installed with the downgraded software installed. Thank god for Time Machine... 

All copying back over now. Thanks for the advice Kev. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

New 4.0.1 software now available to download on itunes.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> New 4.0.1 software now available to download on itunes.


I heard on Sky News at APS that they were going to initiate a recall, is that right? I have to say the new OS4 is rubbish on my 3G but I played with a gym members new phone the other evening and I love the hardware. I like the form very much and glad to see they've moved away from the soap bar...

I don't think I'm gonna risk the software update just yet.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

After my wife has had her iPhone 4 for a couple of weeks, I've decided to get one. I just thought I'd share our experiences with Vodafone retail (specifically Fort Kinnaird, Edinburgh).

Basically, all has gone quite well except that the store are misinformed about existing number migration. This has to be done after you receive the handset and cannot be done as part of the order process (although we assumed it could). My wife's order progressed o.k. but mine got stalled because the store provided an invalid, made-up PAC (Port Access Code) to try to progress the order, even though (a) a PAC isn't required for internal number transfers and (b) the number transfer process should be done at the back-end and only takes 30-40 minutes with a phone call or e-mail to the correct department.

I spent ages on the phone on hold and getting bounced around various Vodafone departments trying to resolve a conflict caused by the stalled/invalid order placed in the store holding up a second order I was advised to place with a sales representative to kick start the process off. I believe this is resolved now by cancelling the first order but I must have spent at least three 20-30 minute sessions on the phone trying to get to this position. The waiting times were of the order of 20 minutes whether I called direct or was transferred by other departments, so be warned.

I have e-mail address and direct phone numbers at home that I'll post up later. They might be of help to someone experiencing similar difficulties.

We're happy with her phone and TBH, the issue with reception is no big deal. We'll install the iOS 4.0.1 update and get a case for ours.

Can I just ask whether paid apps can be installed on two handsets in one household? The internet seems to say that's o.k. I see there being no problem with free apps, but I could see the producers of commercial apps such as the Oxford Dictionary and Thesaurus (GBP17.99) and TomTom Navigator (GBP42.99) having a major issue with this.

Doug

Update on Vodafone direct contact info:

For number migration, e-mail handset IMEI plus some other info I don't know yet to

[email protected]

I suspect if you contact them (Customer Service Advisers Team Managers?) this address to challenge another issue, it might well be dealt with, but that's speculation on my part. Another e-mail address for online order information is [email protected]

To progress this via telephone, call the Vodafone Porting Helpline direct on (08080) 945945 (choose Option 4).

Dispatch Team direct call number is (08448) 540430 and eSales Team direct is (08454) 400244.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

We have three iPhones in the house and share app across all three, so no issue there Doug


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I've only ever paid for one app co-pilot but its installed on both my iphones. as long as you do a back up from itunes to the new iphone it should load it.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is anyone having 3G issues with the new software 4 update on their 3GS? My signal keeps dropping out and get text messages over an hr after they were sent, regular get missed call notifications, spoke orange who said swop it to none 3G :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jonah said:


> Is anyone having 3G issues with the new software 4 update on their 3GS? My signal keeps dropping out and get text messages over an hr after they were sent, regular get missed call notifications, spoke orange who said swop it to none 3G :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my 3G was slow after the software update, so I backgraded it using Kev's instructions here and it works fine again...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=177142&start=60#p1803728

Cheers

rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

jonah said:


> Is anyone having 3G issues with the new software 4 update on their 3GS? My signal keeps dropping out and get text messages over an hr after they were sent, regular get missed call notifications, spoke orange who said swop it to none 3G :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mine works great on o2 with the new 4.0.1 software . :?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

So what has the new software supposed to have done ? Have they added anything new or is it just a glitch fix !!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone having 3G issues with the new software 4 update on their 3GS? My signal keeps dropping out and get text messages over an hr after they were sent, regular get missed call notifications, spoke orange who said swop it to none 3G :-(
> ...


Are you on a new iPhone though mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm struggling to care much about this antenna/call dropping issue, but FWIW (and I'm just tuning in live to the Apple press conference about it now), my opinion is:

(1) Phone software reports excessive signal strength. Fixed with iOS 4.0.1 update. Big deal.
(2) Many smartphones, including iPhone 4 experience reduction of signal strength if user grip happens to cover a certain part of the antenna. Can be cured with a case [Apple are offering a choice of cases for free]. Most people either do put their phones in a case or wouldn't mind doing so. Big deal.
(3) Are the media trying to hype up /exaggerate the issue to make news? Yes.

Big deal.

Doug


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> I'm struggling to care much about this antenna/call dropping issue, but FWIW (and I'm just tuning in live to the Apple press conference about it now), my opinion is:
> 
> (1) Phone software reports excessive signal strength. Fixed with iOS 4.0.1 update. Big deal.
> (2) Many smartphones, including iPhone 4 experience reduction of signal strength if user grip happens to cover a certain part of the antenna. Can be cured with a case. Most people either do put their phones in a case or wouldn't mind doing so. Big deal.
> ...


At least we are all getting free bumper cases


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> (2) Many smartphones, including iPhone 4 experience reduction of signal strength if user grip happens to cover a certain part of the antenna. Can be cured with a case. Most people either do put their phones in a case or wouldn't mind doing so. Big deal.
> (3) Are the media trying to hype up /exaggerate the issue to make news? Yes.


3) No. There's a genuine issue, which Apple have been slow to acknowledge.
2) Granted users might not mind putting their phone in a "bumper", but they shouldn't have to because of a design fault. Most phones don't have a bare, groundable antenna on the outside so will not suffer anything like the attenuation that the iP4 does. Perhaps they shouldn't have ignored their antenna engineer who said there could be a problem.

It's nice that something's finally been done, and customers get a decent resolution rather than "_buy _a bumper" or "don't hold the phone that way".


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > (2) Many smartphones, including iPhone 4 experience reduction of signal strength if user grip happens to cover a certain part of the antenna. Can be cured with a case. Most people either do put their phones in a case or wouldn't mind doing so. Big deal.
> ...


I'm satisfied with the responses Steve Jobs has given in the press conference today given that I wasn't that bothered by the issue in the first place.

Doug


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


No mines a 3gs but not having the problems like jonah seems to have. Even my works 3gs on 3 is working with the ios4 software.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

iOS4 on 3GS... no problems whatsoever!! Better battery life, better signal and much better functionality!!

Only one app fails to load properly sometimes but haven't had an update for it yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, as of yesterday, we're a two iPhone 4 household 

I really like it but have noticed a few minor issues. I'd like to be able to customise the SMS alert tone but looks like I can't. (I had a female voice speaking "Excuse me, you have a message" on my HTC.

I synchronised some photos of people to add to my Contacts list + a black wallpaper this morning and firstly they appeared in Camera Roll and then in a folder of their own in Photos. When I tried to delete them and start again, I found another folder had been created which had everything in. I can't seem to delete them manually from the phone. Wierd bug.

My wife has been pretty careful with hers but neither of use have procured a case or bumper yet. However I notice that the glass on the back of hers has picked up a tasty scratch. I read on the Apple website that it's special aluminosilicate glass of the same type "used in the windshields of helicopters and high speed trains".

Remind me never to take a trip in a helicopter or high speed train fitted with this stuff as I doubt the pilot or driver would be able to see after a few weeks!

Oh yes, and the thing refused to get a GPS fix at all this afternoon. Couldn't figure it out at all until I went onto the TomTom forum. It turns out that In Settings, General, Location Services was turned off for TomTom.

That's all so far.

Doug


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The windsreens on our locos has a thick gel on the inside to keep the glass in one piece if it shatters. Not a lot of people know that.


----------

